# Altercation on Mt. Diablo (cyclists vs motorist) 3/17 or 3/18?



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A friend mentioned something happened between cyclists and a motorist at one of the Mt. Diablo pay stations over the weekend, does anybody have any details?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Not much on the NCNCA page about it: https://www.facebook.com/groups/NCNCA/


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> A friend mentioned something happened between cyclists and a motorist at one of the Mt. Diablo pay stations over the weekend, does anybody have any details?



Sent you a message


----------

